# KATU 3-team Trade Rumor (Allen)



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Blazers get:

Ray Allen

Cavs get:

SAR

Sonics get:

Ilgauskas

This was just reported on KATU by Ron Carlson, saying that several sources have told him that this deal is getting a lot of consideration.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*if true...*

that would be awesome

damon...telfair
allen...DA
miles...patterson...outlaw
Zbo...??
Ratliff...DD


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow.... I hope that happens. Works for all the teams involved. Come on God just this once.:gopray: 

Ratliff/DD/Ha
ZBo/??(SummerLeague)
Miles/RP/Woods
Allen/DA/Outlaw
Damon/Telfair

:drool:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Allen for Ilgauskas? They could get better than that.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

please please please please please please please please please


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

please let us get ray allen


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

now there is a backcourt..
I assume he would be in the backcourt with Damon/Telfair??


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I'll crap my pants if that deal happens!

But would the sonics trade Allen for Ilgauskas?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

That would be a GREAT move for the Blazers and Cavs ...

I think it would stink to be a Seattle fan.

It would be PHENOMINAL for Reef, because he'd get attention playing with Lebron. Thye could really make something special happen down there.

Play.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*esspecially considering...*

that seattle has about what 6 underacheiving seven footers already
but hey lets hope they are just that dumb to do this trade...maybe toss some draft picks seattle's way, since we drafted so young this year we wont be in dreadful need of young talent in the near future


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

When have the Sonics ever been this easy to deal with? 

Can anyone remember?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

If it were true, I think it would be a hot topic on Courtside , which it's not.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

ah heck,I just can't believe this one..too good to be true.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If this trade goes down... I don't know... I really don't know what I'd do... I think I'm scared of what I might do if this trade goes down... I better put away all the breakables until it's done or it for sure will not be done... I'll be bouncing off the walls if we get Allen for SAR!!!!!!!

Now that I'm a bit more calm (I know, I know, it's just a rumor... probably bogus), but the trade seems fairly even across the board. The Cavs are already my 2nd favorite team, but adding SAR to that equation would really be nice for them. Us getting Allen is a no brainer. For Seattle, sounds like they're getting the shorter end; but in reality, they have a budding star in Flip Murray that could easily fill in for Ray. I know that Ray's the better player, but they desperately need help down low and Z would definitely make them a more well rounded team.

please please please please please! I will banana dance if this happens.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> If it were true, I think it would be a hot topic on Courtside , which it's not.


It is listed as a rumor, I just shot an email to them and I bet that they talk about it later in the show. I don't see Seattle doing the deal, but who knows! Maybe they own Cleveland for taking Shawn Kemp and this is payback! :grinning:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I will streak to the Police Station, then to the Rose Garden, Then to the Sonic's owners house... And then streak to Ray's house and escort him here naked...:uhoh: :laugh:


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

The Sonics are not going to make us better and Allen would make us lethal. Inside/outside and a new PG that can find both of them. No way! The Sonics will want more players and I bet it will be Zach not SAR. If that's the case I'd still take it and run!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

They talked about some "rumor" that Rich Bucher talked about happening next week.

This is the rumor I suggested a while back, (not to toot my own horn, because it's not like I had come up with something new)..

It would be a huge trade for Portland, and actually good for all 3 teams.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> ... And then streak to Ray's house and escort him here naked...:uhoh: :laugh:


You do that, and he may ask to be traded out of Portland


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> The Sonics are not going to make us better and Allen would make us lethal. Inside/outside and a new PG that can find both of them. No way! The Sonics will want more players and I bet it will be Zach not SAR. If that's the case I'd still take it and run!


Some of thats true, but at the same time, the Sonics need to do something about their abundance of guards.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> 
> 
> You do that, and he may ask to be traded out of Portland


:laugh: Good one. I highly doubt that though.:grinning:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

courtside monday night has said zero


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

See Portland doesn't even need SUBSTANTIATED rumors ... we're so thirsty for any tidbits, just to gossip about ....


Is it so much to ask?

Play.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah but the Sonics have always been unreasonable with the Blazers, maybe this will change but Allen is not just some SG, he's the best SG not named Kobe in the league. 

I just don't see the Sonics doing this unless Allen is pulling a Shaq.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I just read that

1) Boozer's agent (who is also Kobe's) Pelinka is no longer Boozer's agent, because his agency made him resign (as opposed to re-sign, which is what the Cavs still hope Boozer will do) because they were worried that the backlash against him would hurt the agency.
2) The Cavs have offered Boozer a one-year, $5M contract, after which they could have Bird rights and could re-sign him for way more than the Jazz are offering.

If Boozer takes the offer (which, I think, would be a BIG risk) then this Por-Sea-Cle trade is off, even in the realm of fantasy within which it currently exists.

On the trade:

It obviously makes sense for Portland. For Cleveland it _sort of_ makes sense, except that with Shaq's move to the East, the value of an actual centre just shot up. (The rumours I've been reading are that the Knicks have been making serious attempts to get Ilgauskas, offering Kurt Thomas and change. At this point, I'd have to say that Thomas looks better than SAR, as he's tough as nails, plays defence, and can play centre.)

Does it make sense for Seattle? Well, it's a limited risk. All three players are in the last years of their contracts, and if Allen has seriously indicated he wants out, Seattle have to get what they can for him. It would make a lot MORE sense if they could persuade the other team to take on Calvin Booth's contract.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>:
> 
> Some of thats true, but at the same time, the Sonics need to do something about their abundance of guards.


Didn't they just do that by letting Brent Barry walk?


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Allen is not just some SG, he's the best SG not named Kobe in the league.


Hmm... I like Ray-Ray, but I don't think he's the #2 SG in the league. That'd be Tracy McGrady, followed by Allen Iverson... and then you've got Allen running about even with Vince Carter, Paul Pierce, maybe even throw Richard Hamilton in there. Is he an all-star? Yes. But so are Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Shareef Abdur-Rahim, and big men can be harder to come by. 

If I were Seattle, I'd ask for Cleveland's first round draft pick next year, maybe try to get Portland's a year after that or some cash, and call it good. Flip Murray will be good, and they'll finally have a center who can score, block shots, and pass.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't they just do that by letting Brent Barry walk?



yes...and no..

They have Ray Allen AND Flip Murray.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

But the Blazers have DA and hopefully Frahm! You cant beat that combo of 2 guards. We dont need Ray Ray.:devil: :uhoh: :laugh:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

courtside just said they got an email of a rumor..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

What channel is it on again?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think it makes a lot more sense if the trade was something like this.

CLE sends Ilgauskas, Dajuan Wagner & a resigned Lee Nailon (or whatever cap filler) to SEATTLE

SEA sends Ray Allen & Jerome James to PORTLAND

POR sends SAR, Qyntel Woods, and filler (Vladimir Stepania & Dan Dickau) to CLEVELAND.

It would be even better IMO if SEA could send out Booth instead of James as he has 3yrs left on his deal.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I think that you're deal is much more reasonable, kmurph. Seattle's gotta be dying to get rid of either Booth, Potapenko or James. This way, they can clear one of those guys out and still get back some good talent in Z, Wagner and Nailon. However, isn't Wagner kind of an Antonio Daniels clone?


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*I WOULD IT!*

If I was John Nash, I would even throw in Qyntel Woods along with Abdur-Rahim to get Ray Allen. IMO Ray Allen is the best pure shooter in the NBA!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I do not see Cleveland giving up on Wagner yet, but they might.

I was thinking of throwing in Woods and Stepania as well, if nothing else to thin the roster out a bit.





Portland trades: C Vladimir Stepania (2.6 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 10.8 minutes) 
SF Qyntel Woods (3.6 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 10.8 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
Portland receives: SG Ray Allen (23.0 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +0.5 ppg, -7.6 rpg, and +1.5 apg. 

Seattle trades: SG Ray Allen (23.0 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
Seattle receives: SF Qyntel Woods (3.6 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 62 games) 
C Zydrunas Illgauskas (15.3 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: -4.1 ppg, +5.2 rpg, and -2.7 apg. 

Cleveland trades: C Zydrunas Illgauskas (15.3 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 31.3 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: C Vladimir Stepania (2.6 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 42 games) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 85 games) 
Change in team outlook: +3.6 ppg, +2.4 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


:allhail: :gopray: :allhail: :gopray:

[groveling]RAY ALLEN[[/groveling]



PG Stoudamire, Telfair, Dickau
SG Allen, DA, Monia
SF Miles, Patterson, Khrayapa
PF Randolph, Davis, Outlaw
C Ratliff, (Davis),Sin


:drool: :drool:

One of my fave players for another...

all three major ones have the exact same salary and expiring


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:stupid::grinning: 

I would do anything for that lineup. Like I said before, I would streak to the Rose Garden, Hug management, streak to seattle and escort Ray Allen to the Rose Garden naked, WHILE! Sipping some starbucks i happened to con off of Ray Ray


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's my Ray Allen Pipe dream trade for the day.

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim
C Dale Davis	
SF Qyntel Woods	
Portland receives: C Calvin Booth	
C Vitaly Potapenko	
SG Ray Allen	

Cleveland trades: C Zydrunas Illgauskas
Cleveland receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim

Seattle trades: C Calvin Booth	
C Vitaly Potapenko	
SG Ray Allen	
Seattle receives: C Dale Davis	
SF Qyntel Woods
C Zydrunas Illgauskas


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I think you're on the right track, ebott.

I think that to make this a bit more fair all around, a couple things would have to happen:

-- Seattle would have to send Booth's contract to Portland
-- Cleveland would have to send Newble's (and perhaps Ollie's) contract to Portland

In other words: Portland would have to to on some crap. Seattle would get out from under Booth's contract and Cleveland would clear a couple veterans that they overpaid dramatically for last year.

RealGM's trade checker isn't working for me, so I can't put together something specific, but Portland has expiring contracts like Dale Davis and Stepania that could help make the deal work financially all the way around.

Ed O.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I agree with Ed, Ebott your proposal looks really good! We definetly need to take back some junk to make the trade fair, maybe even send a pick up north.

I don't think this trade can happen till the Boozer situation is resolved, which might be wednesday or it may be later. CLE is first going to try and keep boozer, either hoping he doesnt sign with utah or trying to trade Z's contract in the next 15 days (I believe Boozer is a RFA)

If Boozer does stay in CLE then this trade will not happen. CLE just will not have a use for SAR. Regardless, hopefully we can try to put together something that will get us Allen.

BTW wouldn't seattle want to get rid of Booth and not James?

Their salaries from Hoopshype:

Calvin Booth 3yrs $5,900,700 $6,354,600 $6,808,500

Jerome James 1yr $4,545,000

I dont see how james contract is that bad if these figures are correct.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

PLEASE bring Ray Home PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I just saw KATU report it, while KGW said nothing about it. I doubt it happens,just seems too goo to be true. Although I would love it if it went down. We'd be title contenders isntantly.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Ray, Zygrundas and Rahim all have the exact same contract. One year left at ~ 14.35 mil. So if bad contracts were involved Portland would probably have to dish out some quality players to compensate, like perhaps we could send Patterson to Cleveland(they've wanted him for awhile), the sonics send us Booth, and Cleveland sends Diop/Battie or Jackson/Wagner to Seattle.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jackie, we agree on THIS one.

This would be a FANTASTIC deal and I think it actually makes sense for all the teams involved. We would owe Boozer big time for bolting out of Cleveland.

I have to admit.... Rasheed for Ray Allen and Theo Ratliff is a good deal. 

Ray Allen would make everyone on our team better. Zach would be better. DA would be better. Damon would be better. This is a deal that would make me VERY excited about the new season. 

PLEASe let it be. WHat is there to consider? Pull the trigger.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Allen would make life for Z-bo a lot easier imo. Double/Tripple Zach, pop the ball out to Ray-Ray. In tonights KATU report, Ron Carlson said his sources in Cleveland are saying WE offerend them Rahim in part of a three way deal. Maybe we already have something worked out with Seattle?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Allen would make life for Z-bo a lot easier imo. Double/Tripple Zach, pop the ball out to Ray-Ray. In tonights KATU report, Ron Carlson said his sources in Cleveland are saying WE offerend them Rahim in part of a three way deal. Maybe we already have something worked out with Seattle?


Maybe Seattle wanted Ziggy instead of Rahim? Some sources are talking as though this is a done deal and will be announced on Wednesday!:yes: 

I think Portland and Cleveland may be sending their 1st round picks to Seattle as well, because Ziggy for Allen doesn't seem quiet fair. But then again, the Bucs traded Allen for Gary Payton.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

yega, what sources are talking as though this is a done deal? Please be a done deal take a 1st rounder and dale davis or Patterson :gopray:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This is amazing. I hope this is true. This would officially be the best team that Ray Allen has ever played on. He will finally have a legit front line. We could be scary. I think we could also end up trading DA or Dale Davis for Wally Sczcerbiak. That would be insane. If Ha or Nedzad are ready to play, then we might as well deal Dale. DA for Wally wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Minny probably wouldn't trade Wally for Anderson unless it was a last resort. DA's contract is only two years shorter than Wally's, and Anderson is horrible. 

On the other hand, Davis for Szerbiak + filler is more likely because Davis is an expiring contract, and the T-Wolves really don't want to pay Walley for 5 more years. 

If we got Wally, do we let Miles walk, or trade Anderson for some crap like Antonio Davis or Austin Croshere(someone who wouldn't make a stink)?

Lineup:
Damon/Telfair
Allen/Woods/Miles(some time at 2 guard)
Ratliff/Antonio Davis
Randolph/Patterson/Kyrapha
Szerbiak/Miles/outlaw


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Here is my 2 cents on why this might happen. I've read that it's only good for the Cavs and Blazers, but that's not true.....I'll explain. Cle. gets rid of 3 years of Z's contract. Por. gets their shooter. Sea. gets an all but great center in Z knowing they are going to lose Ray anyway. I think draft picks and some youngin's will go to Seattle too.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

Well if there is any owner dumb enough to trade Ray Allen essentially for ZI then its Howard Schultz in Seattle. The Starbucks chairman has taken the 1996 Western Conference Champs to the 37-45 team of a year ago. He decided to trade Payton who was the face of their franchise and has stockpiled guards and small fowards. I mean this guy picked Vlad Radmonovic (Who is decent) in 2001 over Richard Jefferson,Z-Bo and Tony Parker. Then in 99 drafted Corey Maggette and then traded him for then traded him and 3 aging Vets for Horace Grant and 2 second rounders. Granted I think Rid and Collison are solid prospects but I think this guy has ruined the Sonics to the point where Ray doesnt want to stay and they are ready to ship him. I would like everyone else welcome Ray with open arms and gladly let him become our premier outside player. With Schultz in Seattle I wouldnt be surprised if they traded Allen for next to nothing.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

:drool:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I just saw KATU report it, while KGW said nothing about it. I doubt it happens,just seems too goo to be true. Although I would love it if it went down. We'd be title contenders isntantly.


Not even close to title contenders ... but definitely playoff bound.

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> We'd be title contenders isntantly.


um..maybe Northwest Division title contenders..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> We'd be title contenders isntantly.


We wouldn't be title contenders, but we sure as hell would make it to atleast the 2nd round.


----------

